
That's my linked-list, my son. - ColinWright
http://zedshaw.com/essays/master_and_expert.html#
======
ColinWright
This is an old friend, but given the discussion over here ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849388>

... I thought it was worth re-submitting.

Last submitted 19 months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1017708>

Much discussion, some worth reading.

